# Anyone had experience with lettuce nudibranchs?



## Es345 (Jan 27, 2015)

Has anyone had experience with lettuce nudibranch a (lettuce sea slugs)? Are they easy to keep? What did you do to protect them from filter intakes and power heads? can they knock over rocks and corals? I'm considering getting one of these versus a tuxedo urchin.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

There are a couple types out there but I presume you are thinking about the ellysia sea lettuce not the sea hare. They are much smaller than the sea hare for one so standard circ pumps will make short work of them if they venture too close without a sponge guard. All in all I would say they are not hard to keep, I have had several over the years and as long as you have algae that they consume they will live without much attention when provided with good water parameters. The urchin will tend to consume more "rough" algaes such as turf and dictyoa while a lettuce will not. The lettuces are also not one to disturb corals but sea hares can be a little clumsy and urchins can simply wreck unglued frags.


----------

